# Assistance for next project



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,
I need some advice re seating this coin in the
antler crown. I intend to drill a border with the hole making bit 
shown in the attachment and then take out then
Dremel out the interior to fit the coin. Then cover with epoxy 
and polish
Any tips on achieving an even base for the coin would be appreciated.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry about the typo which shoul read
"And the Dremel out the interior".


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you have the right size forest bit it would drill the hole with out needing the dremel. If you think you will do more of these inlays it may be worth looking at sizes of bits to mach coins.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks CV3. I'm not real sure about forest bits. Can you enlighten me?

Cheers


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

OK was that a typo for Forstner bit? I
Googled that and it seems the way to go if I can get
the right diameter.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sink it slightly deeper than you want cover it in resin then you can sand and polish it back to get a dome effect

gloops has done this it will magnify the penny


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

One option to get a flat base is to cut deeper and a slightly larger and support in the correct attitude for the coin and add at thin layer of resin/epoxy ( which you could colour to give a contrasting outer ring) and leave for gravity to do its thing, then add the coin.

I have used this method with epoxy glue but to create eyes in toppers, mix the glue and add to eye socket with a pointy thing and hold tipped over and tease with the pointy thing so the glue form a dome, works well.

building a dam round the coronet with plasticine and making the resin deeper above the coin and finishing to a dome shape will magnify the coin.

ps adding colour to the base layer will also hide- cover up any underlying tooling marks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

firie000 said:


> OK was that a typo for Forstner bit? I
> Googled that and it seems the way to go if I can get
> the right diameter.


Yes, Forstner bit is correct Mick. Sorry.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your
invaluable advice! This is the progress I have made. 
I have to clean up around the crown
to bring the whiteness out. Now,
What epoxy can anyone recommend???


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice Mick! Look forward to seeing the finished stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice job setting the coin in. Not sure what you have available in your area. I would try searching online for clear casting epoxy or clear casting resin. They also make clear polyester resins for casting that would work too. If you have any large craft or hobby stores in your area they might have some.

I would get something made specifically for casting. It will probably work out cheaper and will certainly work better for the job than hardware store epoxy made for gluing things together.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice deep set, often see them set to shallow, will look good when finished.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

This is the result of my penny inlay project - very happy with it.

I used Diggers Casting Resin which worked beautifully.

Silvo or Brasso work well as finishing polish.

Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## krao (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice idea! I have some pre-war coins that would be perfect in a hiking-stick gift


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Turned out great, well done


----------

